
Victorian Goldfish Globes and Goldfish Hawkers - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2016/06/09/victorian-goldfish-globes-and-goldfish-hawkers/
======
Gravityloss
I guess it's good for the business to perpetuate the myth that you don't need
to feed the goldfish...

------
pavement
Fidget spinners: theraputic for ADHD and other assorted modern phrenological
maladies.

